# Military Mom’s Story Has Romney Questioning How Obama Sleeps at Night



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BEAVERCREEK, Ohio - After a military mother told him her daughter doesn't understand her mission in the Air Force, Mitt Romney questioned how President Obama can "sleep at night," knowing troops overseas don't understand "precisely what they're doing there."
"If your daughter is not familiar with the mission that she's on, how in the world can the commander in chief sleep at night, knowing that we have soldiers in harm's way that don't know exactly, precisely, what it is that they're doing there," Romney said.
Vicki Chura, from Fairfield, Ohio, was one of several people who stood to ask Romney a question this afternoon, explaining that her daughter, who she didn't name for privacy reasons, constantly tells her than she is desperate to come home from her deployment in Afghanistan.
"This is her second deployment. Her first deployment, she never once said I want to come home," said Chura, choking up as she spoke about her daughter, who is a first lieutenant in the Air Force. "This deployment has been extremely hard not only for her, but for my husband and I&#8230; Every email, every time we Skype, we hear 'I want to come home now. There is no mission here. We have no definition of a mission.'"
In his reply, Romney lambasted Obama for not keeping Americans in the know about the mission overseas.
"One of the things I've found most disturbing and hard to explain is how we can have our sons and daughters in conflict, risking their lives, and not have the president on a regular basis addressing the American people, describing what's happening, describing what our mission is, describing what the goals will be, describing how much progress we're making or whether there were setbacks and informing the people of America that there are other Americans making enormous sacrifices for our purposes and for our liberty," he said.

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politic...romney-questioning-how-obama-sleeps-at-night/


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

100% behind the troops, support Romney, and can't stand Obama... but this makes Romney look like a dope. It's one weepy mother's story, and I understand her pain. It's the same pain I have see in my wife's face when discussing my time away from family. The bottom line is, it's just another politician using a service member's story for political gain. It's one of my biggest pet peeves of politicians. Especially ones that have ZERO connection to military or the sacrifices they make. I find it real difficult to connect the dots to end up with the conclusion that Romney did. I'm sure that in ANY conflict, you can find someone who is homesick, no clue why they enlisted, or what the hell the bigger picture is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

Romney has a way of putting his foot in his mouth. Althought I support our troops and am not a fan of Obama is an Air Force Lt. supposed to understand her mission or is she supposed to follow orders and do what she is told.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

srf13 said:


> 100% behind the troops, support Romney, and can't stand Obama... but this makes Romney look like a dope.


ABC News put the story out, not the Romney campaign.

He can't win with the mainstream media....if he says nothing, he's accused of having no backbone. If he speaks his mind, they try to make him look like a "dope". He better get used to it, as it's only going to get worse if he wins the nomination.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> ABC News put the story out, not the Romney campaign.
> 
> He can't win with the mainstream media....if he says nothing, he's accused of having no backbone. If he speaks his mind, they try to make him look like a "dope". He better get used to it, as it's only going to get worse if he wins the nomination.


I agree with you about the mainstream media, but they didn't say 'can't sleep at night' Romney did. There are a whole host of other reasons that he could attach to Obama's inability to sleep at night that would be more relevant.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

srf13 said:


> I agree with you about the mainstream media, but they didn't say 'can't sleep at night' Romney did. There are a whole host of other reasons that he could attach to Obama's inability to sleep at night that would be more relevant.


I don't have any problem with him saying that, it's his personal observation. If there are armed forces members in harm's way with no defined mission, then I also wonder how the Commander-in-Chief could sleep at night.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

If you believe that there truly isn't a defined mission, and that Romney is making a principled argument, then I agree with you Delta. If you think there is a defined mission, and this one Service Member just doesn't happen to know what it is, then I think he could have done a better job of criticizing Obama. That's all I'm getting at.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

srf13 said:


> If you believe that there truly isn't a defined mission, and that Romney is making a principled argument, then I agree with you Delta. If you think there is a defined mission, and this one Service Member just doesn't happen to know what it is, then I think he could have done a better job of criticizing Obama. That's all I'm getting at.


The thing is, Romney needs more of this kind of stuff getting out, to show that he has fire in his belly. I remember reading that focus groups rate Romney higher when he has flashes of anger, such as when he called something from the Gingrich campaign "inexcusable" while looking right at him, while Gingrich examined his shoes.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

I can't wait for him to tell Santorum that he is 'Unbecoming' then.
haha


----------

